# Next snowboarding video!



## kathrynsteezy (Jan 26, 2013)

boardneub said:


> Alright, so I have it in the right section now!
> 
> Spent some time with the boys playing around in the fresh powder today! Needed a landing ramp, that would have helped soften the impact quite a bit. But heres todays footage.
> 
> ...


Haha that was rad. We have way too much powder here in Massachusetts because of this crazy blizzard. I wish I could plow it all and board


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Yup, thats what we did. Got some shovels and spent the afternoon ripping the *bunny* Hill. Going to go out today, make some rails and some more kickers with landings.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Managed to get out today, had a crowd of other on the hill watching, felt like i was in a competition. We built the landing ramp, and it really helps take the loaf off those big jumps. Transfering the video now, and hopefully it will be up today, or tomorrow.


----------



## kathrynsteezy (Jan 26, 2013)

boardneub said:


> Managed to get out today, had a crowd of other on the hill watching, felt like i was in a competition. We built the landing ramp, and it really helps take the loaf off those big jumps. Transfering the video now, and hopefully it will be up today, or tomorrow.


Cool can't wait to see :thumbsup:


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Got the footage editied and thrown together...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeNIn...ature=youtu.be

here it is, please like and comment!


----------



## kathrynsteezy (Jan 26, 2013)

it says it doesn't exist :huh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The URL has the ellipses (...) in it, which means it was copied and pasted badly.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry about that everyone, 

here is the new working link..
GoPro Snowboarding Fails - YouTube


----------



## Lemmon04 (Feb 9, 2013)

*snowboardingedits.com*

If your lookin for some sick snowboarding videos, check out snowboardingedits.com
It has awesome videos, and links to the best websites for the latest gear at low prices. Check it out!


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, ill check it out!


----------

